# Recycling Computer Parts...



## devinXkillyou (Sep 28, 2006)

hey guys, im moving off to school in January and my parents have this thing about me taking my computer with me (its the only one in the house). i figured, hey ive spent almost $1200 building and upgrading my computer, im not just going to leave it for a semester (i need CS:S!!)
so i came to the conclusion: why not just use old parts that ive upgraded from and build a basic computer for my family. they basically only use it for internet and word processing. i have an amd athlon xp 1900+, and 80gb hard drive, a radeon 9000 pro, a spare cd rom drive, and a stick of 512 ram. these are all parts i've upgraded from, so they will go into the new computer. basically i need a cheap simple case with no window but good aesthetics (clean looking, preferably black). i can find a cheap psu and mobo and other misc cables, im just needing any ideas you have to make this project as cheap as possible. thanks guys


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 28, 2006)

i have an old emachines case, only fits mATX tho....

i will include the card reader for 5$

 or you just pay s/h and it's yours

do you want eh 300W psu with it?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 28, 2006)

get some crappy via or sis chipset mobo, perfectly fine for what your folks will want the comp for. finish it with one of them cheap case\psu combos u can get for like £25 and your set.


----------



## devinXkillyou (Sep 28, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> i have an old emachines case, only fits mATX tho....
> 
> i will include the card reader for 5$
> 
> ...




i appreciate it but im probably just gonna buy a new cheap case


----------



## ktr (Sep 28, 2006)

just go to frys and get some $30 case and pick up that pcchip socket a mobo for $30.


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 29, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> finish it with one of them cheap case\psu combos u can get for like £25 and your set.



I totally agree.

Dont forget they miiight want sound...onboard is the way to go 

- ebay is excellent for cheap computer items too 
you probably already knew that


----------



## devinXkillyou (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks guys, i appreciate all your help


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmmm....,

I am just recycle intel stock fan to become case fan, or fan to exhaust hot air inside the case.

It is good, quite silent, and temperature controlled also.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 3, 2006)

ARTOSOFT said:


> Hmmm....,
> 
> I am just recycle intel stock fan to become case fan, or fan to exhaust hot air inside the case.
> 
> ...



randomness i like it


----------



## devinXkillyou (Oct 11, 2006)

good news: once my dad got back in town, i told him about me needing some money so i can build them their computer with my spare parts. he just told me they will buy a new computer when i leave. fine with me, although i was looking forward to the fun of building it


----------



## Lord_Garshna (Oct 11, 2006)

You need to stand up to your parents and say... "look you morons, why buy a new computer if all your going to do is check your bank accounts and play solitare". Well you don't have to go that far but you could at least mention they could save money this way... and if they still want to buy a new computer make sure they don't get a fucking dell or gateway or something sheesh.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 11, 2006)

Dell is a good deal to non-gamers


----------



## cdawall (Oct 11, 2006)

there is nothing wrong w/ a dell f your going it to play solitaire and chech email and shit thats the kind of ppl dell is made for


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 13, 2006)

cdawall said:


> there is nothing wrong w/ a dell f your going it to play solitaire and chech email and shit thats the kind of ppl dell is made for


For the price Dell offer, you can't ask for more  .

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 13, 2006)

heres an idea 
make yourself some money

tell your parents to pick a computer they would like and say you'll buy it for them
then get the same computer parts and a different case for cheap if possible

then say the case they originally saw was unavailable but its the same computer 
your giving them what they want, and making a profit instead of some ripoff computer store

im not sure if this is possible in the states, but computer desktop deals are heavily overpriced in Australia


----------



## Lord_Garshna (Oct 13, 2006)

I guess you could look at dell as a good bargain for low budget pc's. Though I don't see it as being an amazing deal... still could go cheaper with a home build, and still have better parts. Not to mention my parents use to own a dell and it started blue screening after about a month... yeah yeah customer support blah blah. To be honest I didn't care enough to try and help them fix it... so they got someone to re-format and re-windows it. Now if it had been my pc that was doing that I would have taken care of it in a hearbeat... parents computer eh who cares. Getting off topic... the point is... well there was no point... wait dell sucks yeah thats it.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 13, 2006)

dell doesnt suck
they just cater for the technically inadept 
which is why they are such a thriving business


----------

